# Spockcat's Big Secret



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

I know something that no one else knows about spockcat.
Can you guess????





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He's not really Vulcan eh!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (dentmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentmac* »_He's not really Vulcan eh!

Nope, its bigger than that.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Nope, its bigger than that. 

Perhaps 4 cylinders bigger? Or "only" 2?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Perhaps 4 cylinders bigger?

Nope.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

2 cylinders?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_2 cylinders?

Who said it had anything to do with cylinders?


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Keyless start?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Makbros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makbros* »_Keyless start?

Good guess, but that's already in the works.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He's driving a V12.
Meat


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_He's driving a V12.
Meat

Nope.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Not for nothing but this is a great way to bump up ones post count http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meat


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Not for nothing but this is a great way to bump up ones post count http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meat

Well, that's an interesting point, but if I were trying to do that, I'd be posting to almost every topic on the forum. You're just jealous....no wait, I'm jealous, you've got the button!!!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He's actually Leonard Nimoy's cat?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

Free points!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_He's actually Leonard Nimoy's cat?

Another interesting theory but.........nope.......or at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Free points!

Huh?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Not for nothing but this is a great way to bump up ones post count http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Meat

And, I didn't know anyone was counting or cared!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Who said it had anything to do with cylinders?

Well, your original post didn't provide a lot of hints and I didn't understand that "Nope" meant it had nothing to do with cylinders. I feel so stoopid.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

He's got an updated NAV?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_He's got an updated NAV?

Very good guess.....nope.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

he sold his Touareg and bought a Cayenne Turbo?


----------



## sf2001gti (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He is the artist of Calvin and Hobbs


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He bought a second Treg to replace the Audi.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (zbwmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbwmy* »_He bought a second Treg to replace the Audi.

Nobody in their right mind would buy two t-regs








Meat


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

My final guess...without hints his "big" secret could be anything from buying new rims to the fact that he was a woman before the "procedure"...lol...OK
He's got paddle shifters or investigating a way to add them to his T-Reg?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok...V10 out...W12 out...New NAV close...
Last guess...
He figured out a way to get street names to show up in the NAV?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_He's got an updated NAV?

Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_He's got an updated NAV?

No, that's not coming out until after the TSB for the muffler bearings.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (sendero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sendero* »_he sold his Touareg and bought a Cayenne Turbo?









spockcat go to the darkside? Come on, you have to give him some credit!


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Nobody in their right mind would buy two t-regs








Meat

LOL... Good one Meat!
Spock's really a woman?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sf2001gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sf2001gti* »_He is the artist of Calvin and Hobbs























That is possible, but I don't think so.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (zbwmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbwmy* »_He bought a second Treg to replace the Audi.

His wife would never give up her Audi. She's trade spockcat in before giving up her beloved car. How dare you suggest such a thing.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Nobody in their right mind would buy two t-regs








Meat

Exactly. And we all know spockcat is in his right mind.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_My final guess...without hints his "big" secret could be anything from buying new rims to the fact that he was a woman before the "procedure"...lol...OK
He's got paddle shifters or investigating a way to add them to his T-Reg?

oooohh.. paddle shifters, that's a good one. We're focused on the push to start button right now though.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Ok...V10 out...W12 out...New NAV close...
Last guess...
He figured out a way to get street names to show up in the NAV?

leebo, leebo, leebo. why would anyone want street names to show up in the NAV? Germans are smarter than that and don't need that extra information cluttering up the map display.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Damnit Bravo!!!
WHAT IS IT??!?! IM READY TO EXPLODE?!!


_Modified by Uriah at 7:05 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Damnit Bravo!!!
WHAT IS IT??!?! IM READY TO EXPLODE?!!

_Modified by Uriah at 7:05 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
leebo, leebo, leebo. why would anyone want street names to show up in the NAV? Germans are smarter than that and don't need that extra information cluttering up the map display.









Hahah!


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

He secretly wed MDJAK!!!!!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

He really isn't a cat?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_He really isn't a cat?

I resemble that remark:








And Boni, obviously I wouldn't get along with mdjak's two big dogs and would be able to sit on his little dog, so you are wrong too!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Spock was hired as a Touareg specialist by VW.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Spock was hired as a Touareg specialist by VW.

Great, maybe VW will get things done faster!


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Spock has been hired as the Big Kahuna of VWOA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Spock was hired as a Touareg specialist by VW.

He's too thorough for VW. They wouldn't dare...
Cmon BC, 4 hours, 12 buffalo wings, 1 order of cheese fries and a giant cheese-steak sub later and you still haven't fessed up?? I guess I'll hit the Ben & Jerry's now








Meat


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*

Damn meat, when you eat, you know how to do it!!!
I need to take lessons!
I got 12ers of Sapporo and Corona CHEAP. Its gonna be hard for me to put these down.....



_Modified by Juaser at 9:23 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Spock was hired as a Touareg specialist by VW.

You're getting closer.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Spock has been hired as the Big Kahuna of VWOA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not exactly.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
You're getting closer.

Spock's working for a dealership? No, wait, he's expanded his audio-cable/dead-pedal side project into a full blown Touareg accessory biz!
go to http://www.spockcat.com for all your touareg accessories http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this ^^^^^ is not a real link! (yet)


_Modified by 4x4s at 9:30 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Spock is going to Germany for a tour of the grounds?
Spock will be beta-testing the new 05's?
Spock will be getting a free Touareg/flashlight/set of coasters/subscription to driver mag (which he never got)/tshirt/whatever from VW?
Spock is getting us all each a free Touareg/flashlight/set of coasters/subscription to driver mag (which he never got)/tshirt/whatever?
Spock has descided to list his new TReg Accessorie company on theh Nasdaq and has IPO'ed at $50/share under the ticker SPCK?
Spock has descided to list his new TReg Accessorie company on theh Nasdaq and has IPO'ed at $50/share under the ticker TREG?
Spock has merged with http://www.tregcentral.com , http://www.atlastimports.com , http://www.enfig.com , http://www.clubtouareg.com , http://www.touaregfaq.com to form the largest Touareg center online http://www.God-of-All-Things-Touareg.com?
Spock has discovered the secret making cars run on H2O (after stealing notes from ScienceGeek's desk) and has sold it to VW?
I give up...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Spock is going to Germany for a tour of the grounds?
Spock will be beta-testing the new 05's?
Spock will be getting a free Touareg/flashlight/set of coasters/subscription to driver mag (which he never got)/tshirt/whatever from VW?
Spock is getting us all each a free Touareg/flashlight/set of coasters/subscription to driver mag (which he never got)/tshirt/whatever?
Spock has descided to list his new TReg Accessorie company on theh Nasdaq and has IPO'ed at $50/share under the ticker SPCK?
Spock has descided to list his new TReg Accessorie company on theh Nasdaq and has IPO'ed at $50/share under the ticker TREG?
Spock has merged with http://www.tregcentral.com , http://www.atlastimports.com , http://www.enfig.com , http://www.clubtouareg.com , http://www.touaregfaq.com to form the largest Touareg center online http://www.God-of-All-Things-Touareg.com?
Spock has discovered the secret making cars run on H2O (after stealing notes from ScienceGeek's desk) and has sold it to VW?
I give up...









Nope.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Spock has decided to trade in his V8 for a V10.
Spock is getting his truck bought back and is getting a V10.
Spock has killed an owner of a V10 and usrped the truck.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Spock is running for president.
He has my vote!


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He's going to be a Vortex Touareg moderator?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
oooohh.. paddle shifters, that's a good one. We're focused on the push to start button right now though.

Not me! I have moved on to paddle shifters










_Modified by orttauq at 3:20 AM 6-11-2004_


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

It must be one of these:
1.	He's a transsexual Nazi Eskimo hell-bent on taking over the world with his gamma ray potato canon.
...or...
2.	He has repainted his Toaureg to look like Sponge Bob Square Pants.
Those are my two guesses and I’m sticking to them!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_It must be one of these:
1.	He's a transsexual Nazi Eskimo hell-bent on taking over the world with his gamma ray potato canon.
...or...
2.	He has repainted his Toaureg to look like Sponge Bob Square Pants.
Those are my two guesses and I’m sticking to them!


You've either be drinking or spockcat must have sent you one of his defective dead pedals.
Nope. You're not even close.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

He's been hired as a design consultant for the next generation Touareg?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_He's been hired as a design consultant for the next generation Touareg?

Perhaps one of the most rationale guesses this evening, thanks for playing, but no.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Spock is now a moderator and has put the hit out on epilot.
Now, on to more important things.
My 25k service saga. (Should be separately posted, but obviously all the cognescenti are here.
They have the car for going on four days. 
Requested service: Oil Change, key fob range, alignment and tow hitch install.
Tuesday afternoon service manager calls me to inform me they don't have the hitch in stock, can get it wednesday and need to keep car for alignment anyway. 
Arranges to get me an Enterprise rent a car, volvo s60 (which, btw, has more comfortable seats than my egg).
Wednesday, numerous phone calls, no one returns my calls. Told if I don't hear from them, keep the rent a car another day.
Today, numerous calls. If I had a dollar for every minute I was on hold, I could buy the answer to this post from Bravo.
finally, told they are doing alignment as we speak. I leave work, only to get a voice mail saying: "We can't complete the alignment because your 'pin' is destroyed. Anyone have a clue what the hell that is?
I call back and luck out speaking to service manager again. (He did not leave the voice mail.) I ask him what's up? He says this is the first alignment they've done. They don't have the 'tool' to adjust the camber. They will have to order one from VW. But, not to worry, toe is the majority of the alignment anyway. I'll be picking it up tomorrow.
Now, the real answer: The secret is that Spock comes to my house every morning and washes my car. He then begs me to let him practice his skills by doing more mods on it.
And, no, Boni, he did propose but my wife told him to skidaddle.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Spock was hired as a Touareg specialist by VW. *You're getting closer. *
Spock has been hired as the Big Kahuna of VWOA! *Not exactly.*
and except for on comment on this thread, spock hasn't posted here at all tonight (very odd, for spock)
I'm thinking it's some sort of official or semi-offical position with VWoA. Customer Care or something of the sort. Maybe moderator of an offical customer care Touareg help forum? He would be perfect for it, if that's not what the answer is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the way, does anyone else hate being tortured this way?



















_Modified by 4x4s at 10:50 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I'm sorry, but this is OT.
Please post this in the whiners section of the VW forum.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Enterprise rented a Volvo s60? yesterday I rented a Pacifica* from them in Chicago? could it be that Enterprise are adding newer cars to their shameful fleet?
It might even be bearable to put the TReg in the shop for service.. 
* - not bad, btw... but certainly no Touareg


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Spock has been hired to manage (or as a consultant to) a newly created VWOA department charged with providing upgraded customer service for Touareg customers.


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 3:57 AM 6-11-2004_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_By the way, does anyone else hate being tortured this way?
















I'm a masochist, so I don't mind.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Holy nipple, batman, It's freezing in this forum. No answers to my alignment query? What are you, all a bunch of dummies tonight?


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Holy nipple, batman, It's freezing in this forum. No answers to my alignment query? What are you, all a bunch of dummies tonight?









Nope, we are just focused enough to stay on-topic this evening. Better luck if you catch us when we haven't taken our Ritalin.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Holy nipple, batman, It's freezing in this forum. No answers to my alignment query? What are you, all a bunch of dummies tonight?









If you'd post your whining in the correct thread you probably would have had some responses.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_...finally, told they are doing alignment as we speak. I leave work, only to get a voice mail saying: "We can't complete the alignment because your *'pin'* is destroyed. Anyone have a clue what the hell that is?

It means they can't access your bank account with your ATM card, to pay off BC so he fesses-up on the *real* topic on this thread.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Bravo, I'm going to have to bitchslap you when I see you.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Bravo, I'm going to have to bitchslap you when I see you.

You'll have to get through the Meat first.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Bravo, I'm going to have to bitchslap you when I see you.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Hold off till the N.H. trip, i wanna see that.


_Modified by Juaser at 11:00 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Bravo, I'm going to have to bitchslap you when I see you.

...And just remember where you're having dinner Friday night. You may not be in any condition for the next 72 hours to go anywhere except to drive your porcelain bus in your 8x10 motel room that I set you up in.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

Darn, jauser, I'm actually on my way up to the Lakes Region near Barfo's house. But just for you, I'll wait until October. Maybe I'll cool off by then.
I got the answer: Spock is on his way to my house as we speak to install the keyless start.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

So design consultant is out... Hmmm.
1) He is going to start selling various mod kits for the Touareg (keyless start, rear fog lights, etc.)?
2) He's starting his own site?
3) He's converting his Touareg to run on beer and banana peels like in Back to the Future?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I do my best reading while worshipping the porcelain god.
Now ANSWER ME: Is the toe "most of the alignment? Am I going to destroy my new P Zeros on my trip to Plymouth this weekend with only 3/4 of an alignment? Don't make me retype this, please.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Darn, jauser, I'm actually on my way up to the Lakes Region near Barfo's house. But just for you, I'll wait until October. Maybe I'll cool off by then.
I got the answer: Spock is on his way to my house as we speak to install the keyless start.

My man Meatster will be waiting at the gate with a few of his friends from Jersey as your welcoming committee.
We'll see who gets bitchslapped.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Spockcat and Bravocharlie are actually one and the same person.
At my eggtogether people were wondering where you and the meat disappeared to. I didn't know you two bonded so tightly that day.










_Modified by mdjak at 11:20 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

Thought of this while brushing my teeth:
Is Spockcat already a part of the VW Touareg design team?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
At my eggtogether people were wondering where you and the meat disappeared to. I didn't know you two bonded so tightly that day.









Hey now








Meat


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

I just read though three pages ... !
Whats the big secret??


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

BC-
I'm impressed...
1) You are still holding out
2) People are still interested in Spockcat's secret
3) You've managed to avoid a blanket party until now
I have one request...allegedly I'm going to pick up my T-Reg today (Friday)....please reveal the secret just in case it impacts my decision...NOT!!!!!!


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Let me guess. He's been blowing smoke all along and is actually covertly testing one of my MPT discs right now on his Touareg. He's taking his sweet time reporting back to the forum because he wants to be the only V8 owner to get V10 mileage.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (rbeamis)*

Man, I just logged on for the first time since this morning and what do I find but this *crazy* thread gone wild with almost a hundred posts in the matter of ten hours. HOLY COW.
As far as the subject of the thread: spock was actually a replicant a la Bladerunner and his expiration date just happened. See ya!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (rbeamis)*

What does the MPT disc do? You just stick it to your fuel tank and it increases your MPG? sounds like a lot of hot air.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_What does the MPT disc do? You just stick it to your fuel tank and it increases your MPG? sounds like a lot of hot air.

Oh no, let's not get into that again. Juaser, no offense, but there's a whole ugly thread on this one. Can you just use your wits and be satisfied with no answer to this question?







-> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sf2001gti)*

THAT'S WHAT MY BEST FRIEND SAID!!!
man i've only been away from 1 day or 2 and this post already has 3 pages!!


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

At the behest of VWoA, he's been asked to test a keyless ignition retrofit kit, which will be graciously offered free of charge by VW, to all early Touareg adopters.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_Thought of this while brushing my teeth:
Is Spockcat already a part of the VW Touareg design team?

No, but maybe we could all chip in and pay VW to hire him?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_I just read though three pages ... !
Whats the big secret??

Well now if I told you, it wouldn't be a secret would it?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_BC-
I'm impressed...
1) You are still holding out
2) People are still interested in Spockcat's secret
3) You've managed to avoid a blanket party until now
I have one request...allegedly I'm going to pick up my T-Reg today (Friday)....please reveal the secret just in case it impacts my decision...NOT!!!!!!

The secret will not effect your decision to buy a Touareg in any way........ well, maybe.....


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (rbeamis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbeamis* »_Let me guess. He's been blowing smoke all along and is actually covertly testing one of my MPT discs right now on his Touareg. He's taking his sweet time reporting back to the forum because he wants to be the only V8 owner to get V10 mileage.









If I remember correctly, your MPT discs are lining the litter box.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_Man, I just logged on for the first time since this morning and what do I find but this *crazy* thread gone wild with almost a hundred posts in the matter of ten hours. HOLY COW.
As far as the subject of the thread: spock was actually a replicant a la Bladerunner and his expiration date just happened. See ya!

A little late to the dance huh?
Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_What does the MPT disc do? You just stick it to your fuel tank and it increases your MPG? sounds like a lot of hot air.


spockcat uses these for his litter box.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TReg510* »_At the behest of VWoA, he's been asked to test a keyless ignition retrofit kit, which will be graciously offered free of charge by VW, to all early Touareg adopters.

That California smog must be getting to your brain. Wouldn't your idea be great, but ....
nope.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I know something that no one else knows about spockcat...

Spockcat has re-thought buying the V10 TDI because "It's loud at idle, smoky on acceleration and priced near $60,000..." And because "...the V-10 engine is restricted to such low engine speeds that just as you start to feel the power, the transmission interrupts and upshifts to avoid over-revving."
http://www.usatoday.com/money/...x.htm


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
Spockcat has re-thought buying the V10 TDI because "It's loud at idle, smoky on acceleration and priced near $60,000..." And because "...the V-10 engine is restricted to such low engine speeds that just as you start to feel the power, the transmission interrupts and upshifts to avoid over-revving."
http://www.usatoday.com/money/...x.htm









Lemme guess... That guy only drives Mercedes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (leebo)*

After that article I want a Passat tdi. Can't wait to see next year's Passat. I've seen the spy photos and the car looked really nice.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
He's too thorough for VW. They wouldn't dare...
Cmon BC, 4 hours, 12 buffalo wings, 1 order of cheese fries and a giant cheese-steak sub later and you still haven't fessed up?? I guess I'll hit the Ben & Jerry's now








Meat

I think the GTG in July will be an eating fest, i'm IN!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_
I think the GTG in July will be an eating fest, i'm IN!
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*

I'm going to let my friend get the Passat TDI then vehicle-swap every now and then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (CBurkard)*

The Passat TDI sounds very interesting but growing up in Cyprus, I've been around a lot of diesel sedans, mostly mercedes, and my own 1.6l golf. After a couple of years you couldn't tell the difference between a 300D or a cement mixer around the corner. That tock-tock-tock-tock noise is engrained in my head forever and may prevent me from ever buying a diesel. I know they've come a long but I get reminded of that sound every time I visit my cousin who also has a diesel benz here in the states... tock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tocktock-tock-tock-tock...























Meat


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*

spock does the big secret have anything to do with the email you sent me?
or does it have anything to do with your 16 year old son?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

spockcat has been issued a legal warning from VW for his unauthorized Touareg sites and insights.
VW GMbH is negotiating with spockcat to move him to the middle east where he can be the Touareg guru for the new W12s.
Another automaker has given spockcat a top of the line rig with the understanding that he'll jump ship and light up their most popular forums.


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (rinaic)*

Ok, here is my guess:
Spockcat will be answering online questions from service techs that are not fully Touareg certified. During this process, the Toareg certification will be updated so that the Touareg techs will all know items like the driver side mirror not dimming because the overhead console wiring might not be fully connected. All this is an effort to step up the Touareg to a level of service that is consistent with other luxury/premium brands.
Depending how this goes, Spockcat could theoretically save VW tremendous amounts of money. If that is the case, the compensation scale could shift to one that would involve a V10 bonus with options that are not offered in the US-so basically a fully loaded V10. That is nice of them.
How is that for a guess?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (rinaic)*

No hints Christina.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*

*gasp* You didn't trade your egg in for a pepper, did you?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (CBurkard)*

i doubt it.
he can't leave us stranded on vortex.

spock. did you really get ... IT?


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_spock. did you really get ... IT?

Tease!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (hotdaymnitzbao)*

its much more probable spockcat just painted his brakes
i doubt even spockcat would want to undertake having to mod a whole Pepper interior to a Touareg-like state.


_Modified by rinaic at 10:49 AM 6-11-2004_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Uriah)*

Is Spock really GAY???
Cy


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Is Spock really GAY???
Cy

No he's a lesbian.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*

Anyone else think that the front-end of the Pepper looks like the front-end of the X-32 (Boeing's entry into the Joint Strike Fighter competiton)?
Must be that big old open maw at the front of both...









_Modified by leebo at 10:53 AM 6-11-2004_


_Modified by leebo at 10:54 AM 6-11-2004_


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

How much more stress can we take?
Reading about all of these Touareg problems is stressful enough, but now if Spock has a pepper and leaves the forum what hope is left?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (*******)*

ok fine.
spock. is it still the same color as your old one?
or did you go for a more... popular color combo?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

spockcat filed for divorce and jumped on a plane to HK to chase down hotdaymnitzbao
spockcat's wife is pregnant and they're going to name it Touareg regardless of sex







what was I thinking getting involved with this thread, suspense is now going to drive me nuts...








how long will BC toy with us, end of the day, over the weekend, forever? the fall NE rally is going to kick off with an old fashioned witch hunt and lynching!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

So is he really BI?
Cy


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Is he the first to get a 2005 Touareg V10 TDI?


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

He got a new/different V8 Touareg.


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

Matbe the pepper is a loaner
or
maybe he is going to write an article comparing the pepper to the Touareg
or 
maybe he has an extended trail drive of the pepper and will decide the Touareg is better


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

VW was going to give an award and acknowledgment to spockcat for his groundbreaking Touareg work and dead-pedals, complete with a consulting contract, but he turned it down because they couldn't or wouldn't arrange a Silver-Blue V10 swap.
SUVW convinced VW magazine to do a spotlight on spockcat but he refused to be interviewed for reasons mentioned above; it was a moot point since sciencegeek found out and threatened the editor for not even being considered.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*

or maybe they refused spock for an interview after they found out spock was a ****.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina,
10 more guesses will get you there








9 if you post your singles ad in the NE Fall... thread


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*

huh?
ok. i'm single. does anyone wanna hit on me?
LOL
is that what you meant?
edit: me no speak engrish. post THAT in the NE Fall rally thread.
i'll do that when it hits the bottom on page 2 again.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_how long will BC toy with us, end of the day, over the weekend, forever? the fall NE rally is going to kick off with an old fashioned witch hunt and lynching!









Don't forget who the host is. Someone has to get you through the gate at the Auto Road to Mount Washington!
The suspense may last about 24 more hours or so.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_Is he the first to get a 2005 Touareg V10 TDI?

Nope.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Spock has modded his interier and ditched the VW NAV for something with more visibility and bells & whistles:








Meat


_Modified by meatster at 1:04 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

What's Spock going to do with his "BADEGG" license plate if he gets rid of his Touareg?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Company T-Reg* »_He got a new/different V8 Touareg.

Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (*******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ********* »_What's Spock going to do with his "BADEGG" license plate if he gets rid of his Touareg?

He doesn't have that license plate.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_ok fine.
spock. is it still the same color as your old one?
or did you go for a more... popular color combo?

Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Spock has modded his interier and ditched the VW NAV for something with more visibility and bells & whistles:








Meat

No, that's the 2006 mock up. Its not available yet.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_huh?

To 1k, now 8.

_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
ok. i'm single. does anyone wanna hit on me?
LOL
is that what you meant?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...07501

_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
edit: me no speak engrish. post THAT in the NE Fall rally thread.
i'll do that when it hits the bottom on page 2 again.

Lost me!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Don't forget who the host is. Someone has to get you through the gate at the Auto Road to Mount Washington!
The suspense may last about 24 more hours or so.









Oh the host can definitely still get us through the gate. . . at speed strapped to a yet undiscovered full front coverage brush bar mod!









_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
He doesn't have that license plate.
















http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...u=315


_Modified by rinaic at 1:40 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*

spock took parts from a pepper and is incorporating him into his egg


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_spock took parts from a pepper and is incorporating him into his egg

oooohh. good one.
nope.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_spock took parts from a pepper and is incorporating him into his egg

Close..he dropped the Turbo Pepper engine into his Treg.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
Close..he dropped the Turbo Pepper engine into his Treg.

Now why didn't I think of that?
That could be our next mod.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1fortheroad (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

I have reviewed all of the "close but no cigar" posts. After careful consideration, I believe Spockcat has either been served by VWOA to cease and desist, or, Motor Trend/Car & Driver/Automobile mags (one of) have offered him a job...


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (1fortheroad)*

Okay BC, spill it already!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Now why didn't I think of that?
That could be our next mod.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool..group buy on the turbo engines! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (1fortheroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1fortheroad* »_I have reviewed all of the "close but no cigar" posts. After careful consideration, I believe Spockcat has either been served by VWOA to cease and desist, or, Motor Trend/Car & Driver/Automobile mags (one of) have offered him a job...

Perhaps in the future, but for now.....
Nope.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (TCinOC)*

Bravo,
I leave in approx. 1 hour for the beach. I will be gone for 10 days without a computer. Is there anyway you can tell me what the secret is through private message. I PROMISE I won't tell anyone!!!!! I am going to by dying to know the entire time I am gone!!!!!







PLEASE!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Bill 2158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bill 2158* »_Okay BC, spill it already!









Then Mrs. Bravocharlie would have to mop it up.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_Bravo,
I leave in approx. 1 hour for the beach. I will be gone for 10 days without a computer. Is there anyway you can tell me what the secret is through private message. I PROMISE I won't tell anyone!!!!! I am going to by dying to know the entire time I am gone!!!!!







PLEASE!

That is the most pathetic plea I've read yet. You'll just have to log in from some smoky bar somewhere and find out the big news.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

It cant be bad news, or we wouldnt be playing this silly game.
Bravo, does it have anything to do with VWoA approaching Spock directly? Perhaps a position in the company?


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

You really don't understand. I will not be near a computer (remember I live in Alabama). Just forget it I don't care anymore....










_Modified by cgmb16 at 2:37 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
That is the most pathetic plea I've read yet. You'll just have to log in from some smoky bar somewhere and find out the big news.

Ha! BC is the secret nazi... No secret for you!!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_You really don't understand. I will not be near a computer. Just forget it I don't care anymore. 

Now, now, its spockcat we're talking about. You need to be respectful of the all knowing, all powerful spockcat.....or you can kiss your push to start button good bye!!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_You really don't understand. I will not be near a computer (remember I live in Alabama). Just forget it I don't care anymore....









Don't they have libraries in Alabama? You can log on there and find out.


----------



## pimped_toerag (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

log into the vwforums from out of town to find out the answer to some ridiculous thread?? are you kidding me?
why didn't you just include this link with your initial post?
http://www.april-fools-tricks.com/moron_page1.htm


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_
Yes they do, but the closest one to us will be 1.5 hours away. Like I said..if I am going to have to explain my life to get a secret then it is not important. It's okay..really.

_Modified by cgmb16 at 2:43 PM 6-11-2004_

You can't be serious..


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (pimped_toerag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimped_toerag* »_log into the vwforums from out of town to find out the answer to some ridiculous thread?? are you kidding me?
why didn't you just include this link with your initial post?
http://www.april-fools-tricks.com/moron_page1.htm

One thing is for certain: this is not a joke, and you all will find out in due course.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_
You can't be serious..









Or can I?


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Spock has figured out how to get DVD to play on the Navi screen while driving. 
Ordered Touareg Individual seats for his?
Found a performance exhaust for the V8 and ordered one. 
VWoA has him testing a prototype performance exhaust for the V8.
Seriously, where can I get a performance exhaust for my V8.
Did he order something from Europe for his T-reg? 
OT: does someone have a working keyless start button?


----------



## SlackinTim (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

I bet this "secret" adds 500 horsepower to any Touareg, and if you're driving a V6, it'll add 6 more cylinders automatically. See, it's this little disc that you tape to your gas tan..... oops, wrong thread again.
Hm, lets see, carrot dangling. Do I care... let me see... not really.







The only possible things that I care about (actual improvements of the vehicle) have already been ruled out, so time to move on.








Keep this up though.. by the end of the day, nobody will care anymore


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_Spock has figured out how to get DVD to play on the Navi screen while driving. 
Ordered Touareg Individual seats for his?
Found a performance exhaust for the V8 and ordered one. 
VWoA has him testing a prototype performance exhaust for the V8.
Seriously, where can I get a performance exhaust for my V8.
Did he order something from Europe for his T-reg? 


Nope.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_Spock has figured out how to get DVD to play on the Navi screen while driving. 

MUST be it!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (SlackinTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlackinTim* »_I bet this "secret" adds 500 horsepower to any Touareg, and if you're driving a V6, it'll add 6 more cylinders automatically. See, it's this little disc that you tape to your gas tan..... oops, wrong thread again.
Hm, lets see, carrot dangling. Do I care... let me see... not really.







The only possible things that I care about (actual improvements of the vehicle) have already been ruled out, so time to move on.








Keep this up though.. by the end of the day, nobody will care anymore









No one else care about spockcat? Come on, you can't say that and mean it. He'll be devastated.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

He's put together a complete kit for the keyless start, and will either take orders or someone like t-reg central will offer it as an item for purchase.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

So Bravo... will you confirm/deny my theory?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_So Bravo... will you confirm/deny my theory?

Deny.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_He's put together a complete kit for the keyless start, and will either take orders or someone like t-reg central will offer it as an item for purchase.

I wish.
Nope.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Yawn, I feel like being a post whore today. But you gotta give us some subtle hints!
I say Spockcat has created his own line of Touareg knock offs called the 'Towcat'. It sports a V10 standard, has 8 xenon lights on the front, built to suit Navigation with custom AUX input from ANY soruce, can tow 15,000 lbs (of course with more than 1500 lbs tounge weight), comes standard with 20" wheels, etc. And it get 28 mpg because it uses the 'disc'. 
Best of all, he made it from the exact same parts from his existing Touareg (of course less the 'disc', but put back together into an order that make SENSE, but would make any german engineers head explode.
Damn Vulcans.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

It's his BIRTHDAY TODAY!


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

I think Spock is getting a turbocharged Subaru Outback because it is faster than a Touareg, Subaru has better forums, and he likes the Japanese language better than the German language


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

He rigged up an ejector seat ala James Bond so that when his 16yo drives badly he can just shoot him out the sunroof?


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (FKI)*

He's a VIRGIN!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Yawn, I feel like being a post whore today. But you gotta give us some subtle hints!
I say Spockcat has created his own line of Touareg knock offs called the 'Towcat'. It sports a V10 standard, has 8 xenon lights on the front, built to suit Navigation with custom AUX input from ANY soruce, can tow 15,000 lbs (of course with more than 1500 lbs tounge weight), comes standard with 20" wheels, etc. And it get 28 mpg because it uses the 'disc'. 
Best of all, he made it from the exact same parts from his existing Touareg (of course less the 'disc', but put back together into an order that make SENSE, but would make any german engineers head explode.
Damn Vulcans.

You're getting warm.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_It's his BIRTHDAY TODAY!

Nope.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_He's a VIRGIN!

My WIFE denies this but of course it depends on what your definition of is is.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He is opening an on-line Touareg accessories store.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
You're getting warm.

Wow, you know what, I am! Maybe I should take off my jacket.








There, no longer warm!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (*******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ********* »_I think Spock is getting a turbocharged Subaru Outback because it is faster than a Touareg, Subaru has better forums, and he likes the Japanese language better than the German language

Absolutely nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (sendero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sendero* »_He rigged up an ejector seat ala James Bond so that when his 16yo drives badly he can just shoot him out the sunroof?

Very interesting theory. I'll have to defer to spockcat for the answer on this one.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (zbwmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbwmy* »_He is opening an on-line Touareg accessories store.

Nope.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

Um... His name was used in the fastest growing, longest pointless thread that VW Vortex has ever hosted?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Hmmm, 6 pages. Maybe if it goes to 10 you should tell them BC.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Hmmm, 6 pages. Maybe if it goes to 10 you should tell them BC.

Well spockcat that is entirely up to you. Because it is only you and I that share the deep dark BIG secret and you are the only one who can let it out of the bag.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

This secret better be worth it; you two might run the risk of being rushed at the NH get-to-gether.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_...who can let it out of the bag.

Don't you mean let the CAT out of the bag, old chap?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Juaser)*

It's his birthday


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_It's his birthday


Already guessed.
Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_This secret better be worth it; you two might run the risk of being rushed at the NH get-to-gether.

Its worth it. Trust me.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

As much as I am enjoying this thread, at this point I'm surprised that this has not happened to this thread:








Note to MODS, don't lock it, just get these guys to spill the beans so we can have a productive topic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*

I think if it gets locked we can't tell anyone.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_As much as I am enjoying this thread, at this point I'm surprised that this has not happened to this thread:








Note to MODS, don't lock it, just get these guys to spill the beans so we can have a productive topic.









How dare you even suggest this.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Spock and Bravo were recently seen in divorce court. As soon as each dumps their respective spouse, Their nuptials are around the corner. Bravo is balking, however, as he is reluctant to sign a no compete clause on mods and wants more in the prenuptial agreement in case the marriage goes sour.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*

He has new and improved NAV cd's or a completly revised NAV system?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

BC found a way to get some pre-market secret VW OEM approved performance parts, although he's good with his 'egg he put the VW people in touch with the Touareg omniscient spockcat to be the first to install and try them on his V8. It was a pact sealed in blood with spockcat to keep the almighty secret. In return spockcat has turned his back on mjdak and will do the second install on BC's Treg... while promoting BC to Chairman of the Board of the spockcat fan club.
...man, mjdak and hotdaymitzbao must be pissed being the leaders of the spockcat fan club...
The secret will be out when VW makes an official announcement shocasing spockcats beefed up V8, and BC and spockcat are racing down the highway at speedometer spinning ungoverned speed.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (robkatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robkatz* »_He has new and improved NAV cd's or a completly revised NAV system?

Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_BC found a way to get some pre-market secret VW OEM approved performance parts, although he's good with his 'egg he put the VW people in touch with the Touareg omniscient spockcat to be the first to install and try them on his V8. It was a pact sealed in blood with spockcat to keep the almighty secret. In return spockcat has turned his back on mjdak and will do the second install on BC's Treg... while promoting BC to Chairman of the Board of the spockcat fan club.
...man, mjdak and hotdaymitzbao must be pissed being the leaders of the spockcat fan club...
The secret will be out when VW makes an official announcement shocasing spockcats beefed up V8, and BC and spockcat are racing down the highway at speedometer spinning ungoverned speed.

Damn, you're good.
Nope.
(...and I can do my own mods.)


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He's the newly elected leader of Iraq.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_(...and I can do my own mods.)

Right after I show him how.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_He's the newly elected leader of Iraq.

Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Right after I show him how.









Watch it. I'm holding fast on our agreement and the BIG secret.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Hmmm, 6 pages. Maybe if it goes to 10 you should tell them BC.

This is just a tease because the secret is that spockcat secretly has a gambling problems, and the Pequots and Mohegans were gathering to go collect his Touareg as the first payment...
He mentioned it to BC and BC helped him hatch a plan where they start this thread to see how out of hand it gets. The Indians have set up twisted betting pools ala Rat Race for the high rollers to bet on all the thread parameters ie. who's posting, posts per minute, pages create per hour, etc, etc, etc.
The action will cover spockcats huge debt and his 'egg will be saved.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

wow...200 posts of Q&A on this one subject alone!!!


_Modified by robkatz at 6:09 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

He's going to be a daddy


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (jeffdavison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffdavison* »_He's going to be a daddy

We'll have to ask mrs. spockcat that question....
mrs. spockcat???


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (mdjak)*

Spock is really a hermaphrodite and yet Bravocharlie wants to go ahead with the marriage.
They will then Vag in a Com together!
Cy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

she says NO WAY!!!! One was her quota!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Spock is really a hermaphrodite and yet Bravocharlie wants to go ahead with the marriage.
They will then Vag in a Com together!
Cy









sicko


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Why call me a sicko..MDjak put me on this track.
Are you sure you're not gay?
Cy


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He's not really 104 years old, he doesn't live under a bridge (anymore) and he still doesn't use a litter box?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Why call me a sicko..MDjak put me on this track.
Are you sure you're not gay?
Cy

Yes. Ask mrs. bravocharlie.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_He's not really 104 years old, he doesn't live under a bridge (anymore) and he still doesn't use a litter box?

You got it. But that's not the big secret.
Did you buy a Touareg yet?


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

I don't have anything to add, I'm just being a PW to get this thread to 10 faster. I wanna freakin know already.








At least give me this: Does this secret in anyway improve our T-regs?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_
At least give me this: Does this secret in anyway improve our T-regs?

It has to, else it would be OT and then blackholed.
(Page 7 is mine! 3 more to go folks!)


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_(Page 7 is mine! 3 more to go folks!)

I want to blatantly inflate my post count, just like BC.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
It has to, else it would be OT and then blackholed.
(Page 7 is mine! 3 more to go folks!)

more pointless posts!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_(Page 7 is mine! 3 more to go folks!)

c'mon, more posts, more posts!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_(Page 7 is mine! 3 more to go folks!)

I actually tried to post the exact same post twice, but the vortex wouldn't let me.
More posts!


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Definitely some mod.
remote start? (with original key?)
auto-closing windows on lock?
satellite radio integrated in NAV?
Free touaregs for everyone?
A documentary about the forum and how it helps customers share knowledge? (we all get to be in it)
the winning lotto numbers?
world peace?
the martians are coming?
this is torture.
Time for some beer.
FKI


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_(Page 7 is mine! 3 more to go folks!)

One more. Alright, that's good enough for now.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sciencegeek)*

Oh come on. The lock suggestion was to try and fluster you into tell us. Next, I'll have to try Chinese water torture. Or bamboo shoots under the finger nails.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*

Are we there yet?

No.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*

Are we there yet???

No . . .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*

We will be deducting for totally pointless posts like the ones by sciencegeek. Deduction will be 18 pointless posts to 1 page. 
PS: aircooled's pointless posts too! 


_Modified by spockcat at 7:26 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

For what its worth. I wouldnt mind having a VAG trick that would automatically fold my windows when I am in park.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_We will be deducting for totally pointless posts like the ones by sciencegeek. Deduction will be 18 pointless posts to 1 page. 
PS: aircooled's pointless posts too! 

Responses to pointless posts are by definition pointless.
And BC's slew of "nope", "no", "naah" ? Pointless, too.
Which brings me to the logical conclusion: this whole thread is pointless!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*

OK, gonna take another stop. Spock has hooked up a flux capacitor into his Touareg along with a Mr. Fusion and has added a hover conversion. Driveline binding is now no longer an issue. He can now go back to the design stages of the Touareg build and point out future mistakes.
Now by doing this, he risks causing a rift on in the space/time continuum, but hey, he can fly!


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*

He did an engine swap? His Touareg runs on cooking oil and a V6tdi.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Yes. Ask mrs. bravocharlie.

bi?


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Uriah)*

I know this would be difficult for everyone but how about nobody makes any more posts here and then we see what happens. I'm in.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Jack F)*

I agree. Right after this post.


----------



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Jack F)*

Spock doesn't actually own a Touareg. He just bounces around from dealer to dealer and takes extended test drives.
Saving himself a ton of money, finding the solutions to problems and helping those of us who actually bought one.
What a guy !






















is that it?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

He has implemented a homemade fuel cell mechanism into his Treg and now no longer gives a crap about the cost of gasoline.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*

That seems like a good idea; however we will never learn the secret.
Curiosity kills the cat ...


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

Rehashing some old mods ... Dual Battery? Roof made of solar chargers?


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sciencegeek)*

And you thought 86 responses last night was alot. Holy Crap! All this for... what?!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_I agree. Right after this post.

LOL. Me too.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Jack F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack F* »_I know this would be difficult for everyone but how about nobody makes any more posts here and then we see what happens. I'm in.


Hmm, seems to me someone recently suggested that we don't _have_ to read and respond to every thread.
Some of us are having fun with this.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (4x4s)*

for the love of all things holy....

Jim bought my ferrari on eBay, and plans to install all the electronics from Baos Treg into it, PLUS his dirty mats, and a pic of MDJAK on the dash wearing a crotchless bunny suit and wearing a Corset with the VW logo on it, while drinking a Fresca.
I think I got it now...right?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_. . . and a pic of MDJAK on the dash wearing a crotchless bunny suit and wearing a Corset with the VW logo on it, while drinking a Fresca.
I think I got it now...right?

ewww, must get that image out of my mind.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*

Ok then, minus the fresca


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_I want to blatantly inflate my post count, just like BC.

As I stated previously, if I wanted to inflate my post count, I would reply to all the posts each day of the week. I pick and chose the posts. So if you're hung up on an insignificant number like post counts.......get a life.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
As I stated previously, if I wanted to inflate my post count, I would reply to all the posts each day of the week. I pick and chose the posts. So if you're hung up on an insignificant number like post counts.......get a life.

Yeah! Just read this thread 20 times a day, and make smart, educated guesses (crothchless bunny suit???







) like the rest of us productive members of society!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (4x4s)*

So sorry for bringing this string down a notch as a result of my innane comments....because everything written on this string has been so significant


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Leweyb)*

Bravo...does this have to go on all weekend?








When I picked up my Touareg today, I did notice that the entire service experience has improved, so maybe Spock was there in the background.
He is a traveling Touareg service tech adviser. 
Enjoy the clouds/rain and traffic in Seattle today Spock? Swing by tonight and I'll buy you a cold







.


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 2:41 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_
Jim bought my ferrari on eBay, and plans to install all the electronics from Baos Treg into it, PLUS his dirty mats, and a pic of MDJAK on the dash wearing a crotchless bunny suit and wearing a Corset with the VW logo on it, while drinking a Fresca.



ewww. yeah leave me out of this one.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_As I stated previously, if I wanted to inflate my post count, I would reply to all the posts each day of the week. I pick and chose the posts. So if you're hung up on an insignificant number like post counts.......get a life.

Hohohoho, excellent. There's hardly anything as fun as getting BC all defensive about something.







->







->


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sciencegeek)*

You think Bravo is defensive?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (zbwmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbwmy* »_You think Bravo is defensive?

Heehee. I'm going to dodge that bullet. LOOK, PAGE 8!!


----------



## T-Rexster (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Spock's going to be in a t-reg commercial, shown during the season premiere of the simple life.
Spock's modified t-reg will be featured on Speedvision, Monster Garage, or another one of those shows.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (T-Rexster)*

8 down, and 2 to go!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (zbwmy)*

ok, now that I've sufficiently inflated my post count I'd like to contribute a hypothesis to which BC will surely respond with a "nope".
Spock will be importing manual T-regs from Germany and has started a modding-company.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Et tu, Andy?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

spock and mrs spock had just broken in the back seats.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (hotdaymnitzbao)*

2 pages left, I have to chime something in.
Spock has the new 20" rims from VW.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*254*


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*255*


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Leweyb)*

Lewey, you said you wouldn't share that picture with anybody, you ****, you.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_Definitely some mod.
remote start? (with original key?)
auto-closing windows on lock?
satellite radio integrated in NAV?
Free touaregs for everyone?
A documentary about the forum and how it helps customers share knowledge? (we all get to be in it)
the winning lotto numbers?
world peace?
the martians are coming?
this is torture.
Time for some beer.
FKI











Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_OK, gonna take another stop. Spock has hooked up a flux capacitor into his Touareg along with a Mr. Fusion and has added a hover conversion. Driveline binding is now no longer an issue. He can now go back to the design stages of the Touareg build and point out future mistakes.
Now by doing this, he risks causing a rift on in the space/time continuum, but hey, he can fly!

spockcat, do you want to answer this one? He's close.....















NOT!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_ok, now that I've sufficiently inflated my post count I'd like to contribute a hypothesis to which BC will surely respond with a "nope".
Spock will be importing manual T-regs from Germany and has started a modding-company.

I don't believe that is the correct answer.
(Nope.)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
bi?

Your room at the motel has been canceled. I called and canceled it for you. I also forfeited your deposit.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Jack F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack F* »_I know this would be difficult for everyone but how about nobody makes any more posts here and then we see what happens. I'm in.

That would be great and wait for the big secret to be disclosed by the one, the only .....
spockcat


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_He has implemented a homemade fuel cell mechanism into his Treg and now no longer gives a crap about the cost of gasoline.

He doesn't care about gas because he burns the cheap stuff anyway.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

Don't worry, Uri, Bravo does nothing without a specific reason. He cancelled your room because he wants you to sleep with him.








Spock traded his egg for Spalding's Armadillo and is taking over his medical practice.


_Modified by mdjak at 11:34 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Rehashing some old mods ... Dual Battery? Roof made of solar chargers? 

Nah, couldn't find them doing a search. They must be in the deep archives.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sdtreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdtreg* »_Spock doesn't actually own a Touareg. He just bounces around from dealer to dealer and takes extended test drives.
Saving himself a ton of money, finding the solutions to problems and helping those of us who actually bought one.
What a guy !






















is that it?

Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_for the love of all things holy....

Jim bought my ferrari on eBay, and plans to install all the electronics from Baos Treg into it, PLUS his dirty mats, and a pic of MDJAK on the dash wearing a crotchless bunny suit and wearing a Corset with the VW logo on it, while drinking a Fresca.
I think I got it now...right?

Sort of but ...
no.
pe


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

First off, why the heck would Spock confide in you, anyway? You obviously can't keep a secret. He should have told me and Christina. We would have told Boni and word would have gotten out so fast even you'd have found out.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Bravo...does this have to go on all weekend?









NO. It will all end Saturday sometime.
Solely at the discretion of spockcat.
So start blaming him!!!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (T-Rexster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Rexster* »_Spock's going to be in a t-reg commercial, shown during the season premiere of the simple life.
Spock's modified t-reg will be featured on Speedvision, Monster Garage, or another one of those shows.

Nope.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_ok, now that I've sufficiently inflated my post count I'd like to contribute a hypothesis to which BC will surely respond with a "nope".
Spock will be importing manual T-regs from Germany and has started a modding-company.

Thank you for playing, but your answer is incorrect.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_spock and mrs spock had just broken in the back seats.









There is no way I'm answering that one.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_2 pages left, I have to chime something in.
Spock has the new 20" rims from VW.

No, he already has new rims. His look pretty cool too. Not bad for someone who is 104 years old.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Don't worry, Uri, Bravo does nothing without a specific reason. He cancelled your room because he wants you to sleep with him.








Spock traded his egg for Spalding's Armadillo and is taking over his medical practice.

I may send Meat's guys to pay a visit to you rather than wait for you to come up here.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_First off, why the heck would Spock confide in you, anyway? You obviously can't keep a secret. He should have told me and Christina. We would have told Boni and word would have gotten out so fast even you'd have found out.

Well, maybe you should ask spockcat that question. You probably won't like the answer. 
Based on the fact, we're 273 posts into this since yesterday at 5 p.m. and have had 9,737 views along with at least 3 direct pleas (begging), 27 bribes, 4 threats of some sort, I think I'm doing a pretty good job with spockcat's secret.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 11:46 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok.. it will be Saturday in 16 minutes.. 
WHAT IS IT????


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Ok.. it will be Saturday in 16 minutes.. 
WHAT IS IT????

Ask spockcat.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Wait a minute... *YOU* started this tread, I think you should end it.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (rbeamis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbeamis* »_Wait a minute... *YOU* started this tread, I think you should end it.









OK.
The end.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Good night.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_He should have told me and Christina. 


my lips are sealed








page 9 is mine!!!!
woohoo~*


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
No, he already has new rims. His look pretty cool too. Not bad for someone who is 104 years old.

spock just wants to be like me.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
OK.
The end.


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Good night.


THAT'S CHEAP!
i came back all the way from lunch just to see what the secret was.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Midnight bump.
This time I'll go with............... supercharger for Spock!!!!!!


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

Bodykit!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

this thread is crazy. it has the most views and probably the most pages of any other thread we've had in the past.








DAYMMMMMN BC and spock. you guys better tell us the secret or this will never die.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Congratulations Christina on reaching 1000 posts last night. Too bad you had to do it with these pointless posts in this pointless thread. 
Somebody ought to lynch BC.
PS: You gys still aren't on page 10.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Oh, a lynchin' there's goin to be, from the highest yardon, I say, right off the mast of the Mt. Washington Observatory, which Charlie is the treasurer of. 
In fact, that's probably how he financed your purchase of the last Yugo to limp off the production line.
PS: I got a tow hitch, do you? And it don't matter one whit whether you plan on ever towin' or not, so don't give me that malarky.
Unfortunately, can't make it this weekend. I'll definitely drop by, though, when you are ready to do two important mods for me:
Ipod like yours, with filter which is rotting in my trunk all this time.
Keyless start.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Oh, a lynchin' there's goin to be, from the highest *yardon*, I say, right off the mast of the Mt. Washington Observatory, which Charlie is the treasurer of. 
In fact, that's probably how he financed your purchase of the last Yugo to limp off the production line.
PS: I got a tow hitch, do you? And it don't matter one whit whether you plan on ever towin' or not, so don't give me that malarky.
Unfortunately, can't make it this weekend. I'll definitely drop by, though, when you are ready to do two important mods for me:
Ipod like yours, with filter which is rotting in my trunk all this time.
Keyless start.









(Pssst, it's *yard-arm*, but I won't tell anyone i corrected you.)


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Not what I'm lynchin him from. I'm going to hang him from MY yard-on


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

So BC is moving into a dog house in Spocks backyard. In this somewhat humiliating setup, Spock has required some type of latex/leather combination getup for BC. Now for the weird part-the outfit is embossed with VW in a style similar to LV cloth.
An the wierdest part of this whole thing is that VW is going to be producing a Latex interior for its "ease of maintenance and lack of cleanup." "Its great for individuals that have dogs and kids and those people theat like to play hard" 
This new addition to the individual program will accepted with open arms.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jack F)*

yawn, guess I haven't missed much!
i think someone stuck a magic disc on the Touareg forum server's processor.


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: (rinaic)*

You know, I don't read this forum often and even I'm curious now.
What's the secret?








And if I don't find out soon I'm going to start subtracting from the postcount of a few select users.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Passater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passater* »_You know, I don't read this forum often and even I'm curious now.
What's the secret?








And if I don't find out soon I'm going to start subtracting from the postcount of a few select users.
















LMAO








This engine has a twin that was shipped to a mr. spockcat http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1443955


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (rinaic)*

Are we still guessing or is this going on just because?
Here's my guess:
Spockcat will be assisting with some TREG related duties with VW on a consulting type basis. 
Ah hah!!!! A FAQ listing somewhere on an official website.
Yes/no?


----------



## Monica D (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't know most of you folks, but I have noticed that MR. SPOCKCAT had non-factory rims and seems to like the disccussion of bigger than factory rims.
Is VW going to have him test or help design some new larger sized rims for those folks that will not be going offroad much?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Silver Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Fox* »_Are we still guessing or is this going on just because?
Here's my guess:
Spockcat will be assisting with some TREG related duties with VW on a consulting type basis. 
Ah hah!!!! A FAQ listing somewhere on an official website.
Yes/no?


I had already guessed that... Answer was *"Getting closer"*


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I see what your saying. One question-so few answers.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Silver Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Fox* »_I see what your saying. One question-so few answers.


Oh, plenty of answers! Just none that are close enough for BC to stop teasing us.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Okay, here's anther guess that I don't remember seeing - 
Spockcat will be featured in the AutoBiographies feature on vortex, and has new information from Mr. Hunt of VWoA that he will reveal in that article.








Yeah, okay, I know BC: *"Nope"* But it _could_ happen!


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I'm also quite curious now. Seems most every possible theory has been floated and shot down already.
Soooooo....here's another from me:
Spockcat's created a two-door Touareg.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

I think Spock is going to work for VWOA and he will now be in charge of denying all your claims under warranty services.
He stills remains fully gay and will dress like Dieter from the SNL Sprockets!
Cy


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (Spirit VW)*

Going for 10!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Going for 10!

Already suggested. Answer was: *Nope.*
(See, if I repeat the answers to already asked questions, we will hit 10 pages quicker and end the torture.)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Ugh, 10 replies left to get this page to flip to 10.
You guys were busy little beavers last night.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Ugh, 10 replies left to get this page to flip to 10.
You guys were busy little *beavers *last night.

Beavers? Craig (cgmb16) tried begging, but then he had to leave on vacation. He'll miss out on the beaver reference.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

What make you think he does not search the forum for beavers when he gets back?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Here's Craig with his beaver:


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Don't you have the pic of his big brown beaver in the car?
Eww, OK, enough about beavers.
Only a few more posts to go. Do you think BC will live up to his promise, or will be have to seize his Touareg and use it for spare parts?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_Here's Craig with his beaver:










Hmmm, spocks secret is Beaver fur headliners?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Don't you have the pic of his big brown beaver in the car?

Yeah, but my server is down for a major power shutdown until this afternoon, so I couldn't post that one.


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Only a few more posts to go. Do you think BC will live up to his promise, or will be have to seize his Touareg and use it for spare parts?

No, we'll put in a secret remote-controlled switch that allows us to drain his T-reg's battery at will.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*









The only beavers harmed in this picture were the ones that crawled under my tires.

_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_
No, we'll put in a secret remote-controlled switch that allows us to drain his T-reg's battery at will.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

I had the first post in this nonsence- I get the last !


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Congratulations Christina on reaching 1000 posts last night. Too bad you had to do it with these pointless posts in this pointless thread. 



i believe i spent my 1000th post on the halogen vs xenon headlight thread.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (dentmac)*

The last? I hardly think so.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

At this rate, I'll be at 1000 in a few short hours.
EDIT: *FINALLY PAGE 10. NOW SPILL THE BEANS BC and SPOCK!*








Respect my Authority!


_Modified by aircooled at 10:11 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Passater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passater* »_
And if I don't find out soon I'm going to start subtracting from the postcount of a few select users.

















that would be BC and spockcat's pointless posts.








i swear, i never post anything pointless. really.
edit: dammit. i thought i owned page 10.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

PAGE 10!! PAGE 10!! PAGE 10!! PAGE 10!! PAGE 10!! 
Time to confess...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Beavers? Craig (cgmb16) tried begging, but then he had to leave on vacation. He'll miss out on the beaver reference.









at the rate we're going.
this thread will still be on top of page 1 when craig returns from vacation.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Keep trying eh !


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Being first is always the BEST !


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (dentmac)*

Eh, no need to try. I stared page 10.








No hard feelings.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

you beat me by 2 seconds!


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Still no confession?
Come on Spock... fess up... whats gives?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I was carefully counting to 35 post on page 9. Luck of the draw my dear lady. The way this thread has been going, it was anyone's game.
Besides, aren't you supposed to be in bed yet? What time is it over there in HK?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

12 hours ahead.
so 12:22 right now.
i just got back from a lounge with my parents.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

1:10am.
g'nite guys.
hopefully the secret will be spilled by the time i wake up.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

lol,
I just woke up, I think I will be taking Christina's place. So lets see whats left ... spock is leaving the forum?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

And btw,
We still need 99 posts / 3 pages to make this post larger then the VWOA feedback post. And that post is the longest on the Touareg forum.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

i lied. i'm still browsing.
did you guys see that crazy post on the midwest forum?
that has over 700 pages of blabbing.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1075665
and it was started in Oct last year.
8 months and 27500ish posts....

there's another post in the car lounge that started in feb 2001 that has 137 pages of posts.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=49045
we really need to keep this going.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Well I hope Chrsitina is still up and she has SLOW internet. (Just remember, BC started this thread, not me) Here it is:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Now I have to go to my office and put the wheels on, and do some mods.
mdjak, you should stop by and drive something with real power!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

ooooo nice!
Welcome to the (TDI)club!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Now I have to go to my office and put the wheels on, and do some mods...

Better mod your VWVortex sig first!!!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Sweet!


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Maybe I'm being obtuse here...but the *big* secret is that you traded in (or bought) a V10? leebo guessed that on page 1!
BTW- I am so envious that we can't get TDIs here in MA!







Your ride is lookin' pretty sweet!











_Modified by mml7 at 2:28 PM 6-12-2004_


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_Maybe I'm being obtuse here...but the *big* secret is that you traded in (or bought) a V10? leebo guessed that on page 1!
BTW- I am so envious that we can't get TDIs here in MA!







Your ride is lookin' pretty sweet!









We can get them here, you just need to register it somewhere else!








Maybe the lynching for BC shouldn't be cancelled, we can fly leebo up to do the honors.
spockcat I'm CB so exactly which color is that? Did you trade in or sell your modded Treg at a premium?


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

spock, looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_...Maybe the lynching for BC shouldn't be cancelled, we can fly leebo up to do the honors...

No BC did the right thing...look how interesting this thread turned out.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Spock,
Congrats on the new ride..
What did you do with the old one? didnt you mod the grill? are you mod'ing back?
etc. etc.
Uri


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Coool !!
Details Please








Did you buy it ? Lease ? Trade your V8 in? What was the Deal you got? 
Green with envy.... I've done so much work to mine that my only option will be the T Charger towards the end of the warranty period.... but I have thought hard about the V-10.......


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
Maybe the lynching for BC shouldn't be cancelled, we can fly leebo up to do the honors.


Yes, please do because I can't believe this thread went 10 pages for that. Sweet ride needless to say but c'mon man..."big secret" blah blah blah...jeez.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Well I hope Chrsitina is still up and she has SLOW internet. (Just remember, BC started this thread, not me) Here it is:









































Thank God that's over with. Yes, it was guessed on the first page by at least two people, but all I said was: "who said it had anything to with cylinders?"
O.k. now, someone can start a new thread and summarize all the wierd ideas and suppositions about myself and spockcat. I think we're both gay, bisexual, married, virgins, going to be whacked, lynched, bribed, mobbed, beaten, abused, castrated, etc. Did I miss any?
This all simply started with some IM / email from spockcat a week or so ago about a couple V10s he was looking at. He asked me what I thought. I said $20K was a lot to pay for two more cylinders, same horsepower and more torque. 
You can see how well he listens.
Now, congratulations to spock for his new ride. Looks good.
Let's let this thread die in peace. Post something somewhere else. I'm sick of getting email notifications!


_Modified by bravocharlie at 3:35 PM 6-12-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Very nice! Guess there is quite a profit margin in those dead pedals!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Better mod your VWVortex sig first!!!

Done.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_Maybe I'm being obtuse here...but the *big* secret is that you traded in (or bought) a V10? leebo guessed that on page 1!
BTW- I am so envious that we can't get TDIs here in MA!







Your ride is lookin' pretty sweet!








_Modified by mml7 at 2:28 PM 6-12-2004_

Like I said, this was BC's thread, not mine.
I'll be sure not to blow any smoke while I drive through MA. Funny though, they sell diesel at the gas stations I frequent off I-91.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_We can get them here, you just need to register it somewhere else!








Maybe the lynching for BC shouldn't be cancelled, we can fly leebo up to do the honors.
spockcat I'm CB so exactly which color is that? Did you trade in or sell your modded Treg at a premium?

Traded and got a very nice deal with the help of SUVW (thanks Chris). But there were only three mods I left on my car; no DRLs, the AUX in the cupholder and my cell antenna. Everything else is getting slowly transfered over.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_Coool !!
Details Please








Did you buy it ? Lease ? Trade your V8 in? What was the Deal you got? 
Green with envy.... I've done so much work to mine that my only option will be the T Charger towards the end of the warranty period.... but I have thought hard about the V-10.......

As I said, I traded and I PURCHASED. After the deal was done, they told me if I financed the balance there was another $1k in customer loyalty cash. So I financed the difference at 4.9% and will pay it off in two months.
Not counting the price difference between the V8 and V10 (over $13k new these days with the extra equipment I got), my 17,500 miles cost a little under $8000. BUT, if you consider that current new V8's can be had for as little $500 over invoice, that difference shrinks to as little as $3000 or less. 
Plus I am getting 4 oil changes at cost and will get copies of the Version 2 nav CDs when available.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Very nice! Guess there is quite a profit margin in those dead pedals!









Hardly. But all those hockey games I worked over the past 12 months did help a bit.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Congrats!
Look at the bright side, your going to be saving alot more on gas.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

So Spock, when are you going to have all of your VAG-COM mods changed over?
EDIT: Doh a page 11 starter as well?










_Modified by aircooled at 2:03 PM 6-12-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Congratulations Spockcat. Real sweet. I was hoping there would be a way to have a V10 at the fall rally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now Bravocharlie, shame on you.







While this has been fun, I certainly feel cheated when the correct answer was proposed in the 3rd response, and you very sleazily avoided answering. Tsk-tsk. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Now Bravocharlie, shame on you.







While this has been fun, I certainly feel cheated when the correct answer was proposed in the 3rd response, and you very sleazily avoided answering. Tsk-tsk. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Avoid, dodge, and duck. That's what this thread is all about. Someone should have pressed me on the response. I would have answered truthfully.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

Congrats, Spock! Too bad it's loud and awful and not nearly as good as a Passat TDI


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_*Maybe I'm being obtuse here*...but the *big* secret is that you traded in (or bought) a V10? leebo guessed that on page 1!...

Actually it was more like ME being obtuse...silly cylinder reference...could have been referring to anything!


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

What could be said other than: Oh, it's wonderful! And it's definitely you. It looks Mahvelous! Simply mahvelous! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lots of good luck. Wish I could do the same right now!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_









Now you need a vanity tag...


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Congradulations man!


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Congrats!
Look at the bright side, your going to be saving alot more on gas.

Even more if I have anything to say about it...


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

V10TDI + MPT Disc = 50mpg.
You are on hybrid territory now ...







.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

congrats spock.
now you have to let me drive it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Now you need a vanity tag...


That is a vanity tag. In fact my wife has JVS-930. There was at one time a JVS-935, JVS-959 and JVS-962. These plates were originally my father's plates. When he passed away, I took them over. I'm sure someone can guess what all the numbers signify.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_congrats spock.
now you have to let me drive it.









Shall I pick you up at JFK?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
That is a vanity tag. In fact my wife has JVS-930. There was at one time a JVS-935, JVS-959 and JVS-962. These plates were originally my father's plates. When he passed away, I took them over. I'm sure someone can guess what all the numbers signify.

Maybe we could guess. But please, oh please, don't put Bravocharlie in charge of determining who guessed first!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Maybe we could guess. But please, oh please, don't put Bravocharlie in charge of determining who guessed first!









I'll be starting a new thread shortly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I'll bet Leweyb can guess the significance. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock... I've been away. Congratulations, I am glad it worked out!! No Montesi license plate frame? (Yes, I see the front plate frame) At least for those pics?? (Spoken like a true advertising guy.)
Gary's a great guy. (And a few days back he was telling me he thought you were fun to deal with) We've been partners in crime for about eight years now. I actually have a room reserved for him at the rally... hope he comes. 




_Modified by SUVW at 11:49 PM 6-12-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

You didn't see the front plate in the photos? Montesi is there for those photos. As for the rear frame, I always turn them around. Did it right at the dealer. Unfortunately, I didn't mention to Jeff not to mount the front plate holder. Wasn't there when I tested the car. Then this AM I remembered that I only mentioned it to him in passing about how I took mine off the old car and was left with 4 holes. Looks like I will have 4 holes again.








Gary should come to the meet. BC and I are trying to arrange for someone from VW. I was contacted by a VW suit about something I sell. I asked him if he could get us someone from VW corporate. I hope that works out too.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
I'll be starting a new thread shortly.























I just called Craig and let him know what the surprise was here. He answered from the beaches of Gulf Shores.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
BUT, if you consider that current new V8's can be had for as little $500 over invoice, that difference shrinks to as little as $3000 or less. 


I don't get the math here. You note it cost you $8k to drive your previous t-reg. Is that the diff from the sticker when you bought it? I guess I'm just nosy and would be curious to know what the actual diff was (between your purchase price and your trade-in value). Seems like these days you lose $3k just driving off the lot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sendero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sendero* »_I don't get the math here. You note it cost you $8k to drive your previous t-reg. Is that the diff from the sticker when you bought it? I guess I'm just nosy and would be curious to know what the actual diff was (between your purchase price and your trade-in value). Seems like these days you lose $3k just driving off the lot. 

Technically it did cost me about $8000 to drive the 17,500 miles. But it also will cost the dealer too because when he goes to sell the car, he has to compete against heavily discounted new models. 
I will IM you the real numbers if you want them and you can see the angles yourself.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

For the record, I like your new color way better than your old one. 
So you had Jeff as your salesperson. He did an impressive job of presenting the Phaeton to my parents. (No go though. Still working on it.)


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Been away for most of the day so better late than never. Congrats man! While I'm still hesitant about the diesel, maybe you can change my mind









Meat


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_V10TDI + MPT Disc = 50mpg.
You are on hybrid territory now ...







.

Well, I wouldn't go that far... Maybe low to mid 30's... maybe.
The disc you're referring to is still in the works.


----------



## flat-6 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_That is a vanity tag. In fact my wife has JVS-930. There was at one time a JVS-935, JVS-959 and JVS-962. These plates were originally my father's plates. When he passed away, I took them over. I'm sure someone can guess what all the numbers signify.

Should get the 959 tag on there, twin turbos and 4wd, much more fitting for the V10 Treg! Nice ride. 
All those mods you did; did they care when you traded your V8 with all the freaky mods you had done?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_For the record, I like your new color way better than your old one. 


Hell yeah..Reflex Silver rocks!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
As I said, I traded and I PURCHASED. After the deal was done, they told me if I financed the balance there was another $1k in customer loyalty cash. So I financed the difference at 4.9% and will pay it off in two months.
Not counting the price difference between the V8 and V10 (over $13k new these days with the extra equipment I got), my 17,500 miles cost a little under $8000. BUT, if you consider that current new V8's can be had for as little $500 over invoice, that difference shrinks to as little as $3000 or less. 
Plus I am getting 4 oil changes at cost and will get copies of the Version 2 nav CDs when available.

Yeah, but another consideration is that on paper you now have an '04 with xx,xxx fewer miles than the one you traded in. So when you're ready to trade or sell this one in the future (when they come out with the V24), it'll be worth relatively more versus whatever book they use because it'll have fewer miles. Take whatever value that is off your $8,000 loss you're calculating on the deal. 
(I know I am getting killed by this factor, since I now have an '04 with 30,000 miles -- as of last night)


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
Hell yeah..Reflex Silver rocks!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If I am not mistaken, the new Spockreg is Wheat Beige.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (flat-6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flat-6* »_Should get the 959 tag on there, twin turbos and 4wd, much more fitting for the V10 Treg! Nice ride. 
All those mods you did; did they care when you traded your V8 with all the freaky mods you had done?

By the time my father had passed away, the plate with JVS-959 had lapsed and I would have had to spend extra money to get it back. At this point if I were to get my own vanity plate it would be this one:








The only mods left were the AUX plug in cupholder, DRLs in menu (left off), and a cell antenna. Everything else was removed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_If I am not mistaken, the new Spockreg is Wheat Beige.

Mistaken. It is Reflex Silver.
It seems a little less gray that an Audi light silver metallic though.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock- Those rims look like they have VW caps on them. Did you fabricate them yourself? or pick them up off eBay?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Mistaken. It is Reflex Silver.
It seems a little less gray that an Audi light silver metallic though. 


I stand (or sit) corrected. I had only seen it on the lot from a distance, and it had the protective plastic on. When I saw it (from Gary's office which is the office right behind your two Tregs in the picture), I specifically remembered that one post where you had expressed interest in a light-colored V10... I thought it was Wheat Beige.
If we started a post listing the times I've been wrong in my life, it might rival this one in length. Ahh, but think of the learning from which I've had the opportunity to benefit!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

I would have purcahsed wheat beige too, if it had anthracite interior. But I knew it was Reflex Silver because I had visited their website and checked out the color.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I would have purcahsed wheat beige too, if it had anthracite interior. But I knew it was Reflex Silver because I had visited their website and checked out the color.

Yep, I am a DARK interior person myself. I wish they had black, actually. 
More importantly, I never got to test drive the 10... I'll have to see if they get another one. As I understood it, they weren't sure they would get another in stock if they "gave it away"







to you.
Have you test-driven the R32 or the Phaeton, Spock?
PS What do these mean? PKD-PTW-TTH and more.



_Modified by SUVW at 10:51 AM 6-13-2004_


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_PS What do these mean? PKD-PTW-TTH and more.
_Modified by SUVW at 10:51 AM 6-13-2004_

Those must be options that only the best with a V10 have access to.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Shall I pick you up at JFK?

lol. if you want. but my car is parked in flushing which is 15 mins away from the airport.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

Spock. 
You are the man/cat!!!
Congrats from all of us at http://www.touareg-freunde.de
Safe driving and all the best.
Why don't come to our meeting in September, we'll make you guest of honor and would love to give you a membership for life? 
How about it and don't forget together we are stronger!!!
I envy you!


_Modified by Thanandon at 4:47 PM 6-13-2004_


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I will IM you the real numbers if you want them and you can see the angles yourself.

Nah, if you did that I may be tempted to instead go for a '05 V12 instead of a V8


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Traded and got a very nice deal with the help of SUVW (thanks Chris). But there were only three mods I left on my car; no DRLs, the AUX in the cupholder and my cell antenna. Everything else is getting slowly transfered over.

Just as well, cuz the aux in the cupholder was crooked...did you get new mats? CLEAN ONES? 
But seriously folks, I just flew in from the UK (and boy are my arms tired) and hefty congrats to you on your new ride. enjoy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Anybody want to place bets on whether I get a flashlight mailed to my home? I never got one from my old car except by making the dealer give me one. I didn't bother doing that for this car. 
Anyone who bought a car recently get one in the mail?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

i've had my car since december and i still haven't gotten mine.
i've given up a lonnnng time ago.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Anybody want to place bets on whether I get a flashlight mailed to my home? I never got one from my old car except by making the dealer give me one. I didn't bother doing that for this car. 
Anyone who bought a car recently get one in the mail?

Mine came in the mail, but it was back in August.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Just wondering- why would you trade a V8 for the V10 after such a short period? Seems like a big waste of money when you have already done so much to your V8- performance gains are negligable between the two models. Was it for the MPG? 2005's are not far away and you may have seen some improvements there...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*

My understanding is that 2005 will not change much if at all. You may see 50 state model TDIs could which will further limit the supply due to the opening of some very large markets.
Everything I have done to my V8 was reversible except the aux plug holes and I didn't want to bother removing the cell antenna. 
Against the change I have to consider what was offered on my V8, what it could be worth in the future and whether a V6 tdi would be coming down the road.
In the end, the depreciation wasn't so big in comparison to what you can buy a new V8 for today. I also got a nice discount on the 2004 V10 plus the customer loyalty bonus (neither of which I may not have gotten on a 2005 in September or October). 
A nearby dealer had the right color and option combo in stock and he had it on his lot for up to 2 months. 
I guess the stars were in alignment last week.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
A _nearby dealer_ had the right color and option combo in stock and he had it on his lot for up to 2 months. 


That's actually a good name for a dealer... NEARBY VW.


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Congrats on the new wheels Jim.
Have you started the rehab on the engine to run it on used french fry and donut oil yet?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (trebor)*

Thanks. Click here to find out how I feel about that. 


_Modified by spockcat at 2:59 PM 6-14-2004_


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

That link took me to an "Angelfire" page which said Angelview does not like direct links from non-Angelfire sites. Could you refer to the specific link? I assume it is not a diatribe on why we should call it freedom fry oil instead of french fry oil.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (trebor)*

Linked it to my own site. try again.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (trebor)*

Rick click and copy shortcut, then paste into your address bar and hit go!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*

Just imagine, this thread only started started only 4 days ago and is already over 400 posts. Of course, nearly all are useless but it is amazing to think of the lost productivity here.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Just imagine, this thread only started started only 4 days ago and is already over 400 posts. Of course, nearly all are useless but it is amazing to think of the lost productivity here.









No @#[email protected]@#! lie. . . I've considering setting our firewall to block access to this and CT to keep me focused on the job!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Wow, too bad I didn't have internet access up where I was. That would have definitely made me stop by this evening on my way home, as I was blowing by everybody and their mother on i93 and then i84.
As us Jews would say, Mazel Tov!!!. And as my Jewish mother would say: You should use it in good health.
Now with the official stuff aside, what do you think would be the difference, if any, in performance, if the do make it 50 state legal? And why exactly is it not legal in N.Y.? How can one get around that?
Is it realistic to register to a po box? Doesn't seem so to me. Geico would want to know what's up for sure.
And the four same holes in the front bumper? That is a major gaffffffffffffffff. You need to get to a body shop and have it filled in and painted. If christina can get her badge on the back filled in, that should be no problem at all. Those holes cannot be countenanced. The only four holes allowed are the ones Meat should have his boys put in Bravo's head for denying that the correct answer was given.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Now with the official stuff aside, what do you think would be the difference, if any, in performance, if the do make it 50 state legal? And why exactly is it not legal in N.Y.? How can one get around that?








EEEEEmissions. The engine needs to be tweaked further to us US fuel and still get past the tougher emissions standards. Register it at spockcat's address!

_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Is it realistic to register to a po box? Doesn't seem so to me. Geico would want to know what's up for sure.

Register it at spockcat's address!

_Quote »_And the four same holes in the front bumper? That is a major gaffffffffffffffff. You need to get to a body shop and have it filled in and painted. If christina can get her badge on the back filled in, that should be no problem at all. Those holes cannot be countenanced. The only four holes allowed are the ones Meat should have his boys put in Bravo's head for denying that the correct answer was given.








 True, true!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I know something that no one else knows about spockcat.
Can you guess????





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This whole V-10 thing was a big red herring. spockcat's real secret is that he's putting *these* on his V-10 and going to withold how we all can get a set


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Linked it to my own site. try again.

Doh!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (rinaic)*

Already have 20's on.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I would have purcahsed wheat beige too, if it had anthracite interior. But I knew it was Reflex Silver because I had visited their website and checked out the color.

Don't tell me you don't like the silver. I think it's a great shade of silver..very similar to my metallic silver M3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

I do like silver. I've a number of silver cars. They hide dirt pretty well in the winter but the wheat beige would be better at it. I have a pickup truck similar to wheat beige.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

That's true, I'll bet that Wheat Beige is the best at covering up dirt and dust. I was surprised to see one in person one time as the shade appears to change a lot depending on the lighting. In fact, it looked silver from some angles.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_That's true, I'll bet that Wheat Beige is the best at covering up dirt and dust. I was surprised to see one in person one time as the shade appears to change a lot depending on the lighting. In fact, it looked silver from some angles.

Oh yeah, my Passat is in that colour. The best time to look at it: at dusk before the night fall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Highline)*

Maybe if you guys washed your cars once in a while you wouldn't have to be so worried about what hides dirt best.
The Hunt brothers, Lamar and I forget the other dude's name, cornered the silver market years ago. Since then, no silver cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Where Highline is, water is probably more expensive than oil, so I'll bet car washing isn't done as often. 
On the other hand, I just washed mine. It got wet and dirty yesterday. If it rains today I'll have to leave the car in the office garage and ride a motorcycle home.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Where Highline is, water is probably more expensive than oil, so I'll bet car washing isn't done as often... 

Automatic touchless washing with Made in USA machinery for high pressure wash, underbody wash, wheel wash, presoak foam, waxing, air blow drying + manual drying, interiour vacuming, dashboard and door panel cleaning, tyre shining and a spray of deodorant. All this for just *$4.1*








I wash my car once every 2 weeks but the issue here is a combination of sand dust and high humidity (8 months) and a beigge colour car will hide all this. You have to wash daily a black car to keep it shinny like the one someone posted in one of the threads.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

So Spockcat, it would be safe to say that you have fallen in love all over again with the V10?
Man, I am dying to get one, but I'd rather try and find a good used one in a year or two then take the full depreciation hit new.
Like someone else had mentioned, I don't think that I can justify taking a $60K truck four wheeling.
But I'd sure love to get my hands on the diesel.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_Automatic touchless washing with Made in USA machinery for high pressure wash, underbody wash, wheel wash, presoak foam, waxing, air blow drying + manual drying, interiour vacuming, dashboard and door panel cleaning, tyre shining and a spray of deodorant. All this for just *$4.1*








I wash my car once every 2 weeks but the issue here is a combination of sand dust and high humidity (8 months) and a beigge colour car will hide all this. You have to wash daily a black car to keep it shinny like the one someone posted in one of the threads.

Cheaper than in the USA. They must be using seawater with the salt in it still.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
That is a vanity tag. In fact my wife has JVS-930. There was at one time a JVS-935, JVS-959 and JVS-962. These plates were originally my father's plates. When he passed away, I took them over. I'm sure someone can guess what all the numbers signify.

Your father's initials and the current model Porsche he owned?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Company T-Reg* »_Your father's initials and the current model Porsche he owned?

Pretty close. He started with the 930 tag and then moved on to using the race model numbers. He owned at least 10 different Porsches between 1975 and 1990 when he passed away. He was very much into doing track events with the Porsche Club and was a top driver. So much so that in the mid 80's he was a driving instructor for BMW and MB when they were doing driving instruction for their sales people. He would be flown out to different tracks around the country, put up in local hotels and drive all sorts of cars. Pay wasn't great but he had lots of fun doing it.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_...I wash my car once every 2 weeks but the issue here is a combination of sand dust and high humidity (8 months) and a beigge colour car will hide all this. You have to wash daily a black car to keep it shinny like the one someone posted in one of the threads.

Yah...I have a black Touareg now. I used to have a wheat one...
It's all personal preference, but when cleaned and waxed, the black Touareg looks so damn classy it will stop traffic, pure and simple. The depth and sheen of of the black paint VW used is just amazing. And, matched with the chrome, it's just a stunning vehicle. Sadly, it doesn't stay looking like that for long -especially with the daily afternoon rains we get here in Florida this time of year. The wheat color was much more effective at masking light-colored road grime.
I'm fortunate in that there is fellow in my neighborhood that comes to my house to wash, wax and detail my truck each week for a great price. So, after a day of 4x4 action in the sand, I just park it on the street in front of my house Sunday morning about 8am and by 10am it's all sparkles again!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Pretty close. He started with the 930 tag and then moved on to using the race model numbers. He owned at least 10 different Porsches between 1975 and 1990 when he passed away. He was very much into doing track events with the Porsche Club and was a top driver. So much so that in the mid 80's he was a driving instructor for BMW and MB when they were doing driving instruction for their sales people. He would be flown out to different tracks around the country, put up in local hotels and drive all sorts of cars. Pay wasn't great but he had lots of fun doing it.

All your friends (and you) must have thought he was just too cool. It sounds too fun to be a job.


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

THIS IS THE END OF THIS THREAD?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock my man...watch out for the Kristal Gray leather...which I also have in my Blue Silver. 
The porosity/grain of the leather seems to attract dirt/dust and one guy reported denim blue stains of his jeans.
I use The Tannery and Lexoil.
Cy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Spock my man...watch out for the Kristal Gray leather...which I also have in my Blue Silver. 
The porosity/grain of the leather seems to attract dirt/dust and one guy reported denim blue stains of his jeans.
I use The Tannery and Lexoil.
Cy

I've got the color I wanted and had before; anthracite.

_Quote, originally posted by *SERVICEMANGLER* »_THIS IS THE END OF THIS THREAD?

Not yet. We haven't beaten the official feedback thread yet.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

The blue jeans stains are on my beigie interior. This color is easily affected by any types of dirt.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (bravocharlie)*

The fact that the V10 guess was denied means that some of our other guesses might be right also.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (Outrageous)*

Ask BC. I didn't verify or deny anything, except for the weird sexual stuff that you guys dreamed up. (boy are you guys weird!)


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (spockcat)*

I know you're not talking about me


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat's Big Secret (mdjak)*

I was going to modify, or edit, my above post, but I noticed we tied the number of posts, or should I say I tied the number of posts on the feedback forum, so I figured I break that record. I have to be known for something useful around here.
Now, as and for Bravo's punishment for lying. I say 40 lashes with a wet Egg noodle for starters.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Cheaper than in the USA. They must be using seawater with the salt in it still.









Here the water comes from the sea but there's no salt on it. They have huge de-salinisation (spelling?) plants. The cost of the running water for home consuptions is *0.008 USD/gallon* and UAE is world's second consumer of water per capita after, of course, the US.
And congratulation on the new vehicle.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
He started with the 930 tag and then moved on to using the race model numbers. He owned at least 10 different Porsches between 1975 and 1990 when he passed away. He was very much into doing track events with the Porsche Club and was a top driver. So much so that in the mid 80's he was a driving instructor for BMW and MB when they were doing driving instruction for their sales people. He would be flown out to different tracks around the country, put up in local hotels and drive all sorts of cars. Pay wasn't great but he had lots of fun doing it.

HOW COME MY DADDY DOESN'T DO ANYTHING COOL LIKE THAT.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Nah, you're right, your daddy doesn't do anything cool like that. He only enabled you to get a 50 thousand dollar car at the ripe old age of 18. Flies you back and forth from N.Y. to Hong Kong, pays your tuition, etc. Yeah, you got it real bad


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Nah, you're right, your daddy doesn't do anything cool like that. He only enabled you to get a 50 thousand dollar car at the ripe old age of 18. Flies you back and forth from N.Y. to Hong Kong, pays your tuition, etc. Yeah, you got it real bad









I believe he has a helicopter too.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

lol.
plane ticket was paid the company. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the money for the new car was partly from the salary i earned from the 2 summers before.... and of course lots of kissing up to daddy








the pretty rims was a early bday present for myself








i think of myself as an investment for my daddy. the more money he spends on me, the more he'll get back in the future


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_lol.
plane ticket was paid the company. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the money for the new car was partly from the salary i earned from the 2 summers before.... and of course lots of kissing up to daddy








the pretty rims was a early bday present for myself








i think of myself as an investment for my daddy. the more money he spends on me, the more he'll get back in the future









This sounds like a conversation I had with my 23 year old friend yesterday. She's just starting to see some success in her music career. We were discussing the fact that she's still pretty much living off Dad (in a nice $2400 mo/ apt in NYC), even though she has a job (pays her about what the monthly rent is), and while I am laughing at how extravagant she is in her Sex in the City lifestyle in NY, she barks back... "Well, he wanted me!!!"
I laughed for about an hour afterwards. 
(Thank God I have boys)


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

...and I thought I was doing good getting one at 27.







Being single does have its advantages.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

lol.
did i mention i'm single?




































edit: i'll start accepting resumes in August. please have them ready before you contact me.



























































_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 11:21 AM 6-16-2004_


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

and she has a nice center console......


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_and she has a nice center console......









it's nice, new and clean.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_...and I thought I was doing good getting one at 27.







Being single does have its advantages.









Ditto that...
Although how long will it last before some babe gets ahold of you, and thereby your V10









Two girls almost crashed their car into me last night giggling and gawking at me in the 'egg. They were little though, like just got their license age.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
it's nice, new and clean.

not for long since it's lonely without being used.
speaking of, the portuguese club in newark is having a charity wet tshirt car wash this saturday if anyone's interested. all the contestants that ran for the miss will be washing cars.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_
speaking of, the portuguese club in newark is having a charity wet tshirt car wash this saturday if anyone's interested. all the contestants that ran for the miss will be washing cars.

FINALLY!!! I was waiting for something useful and constructive to read in this thread. It's about time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_FINALLY!!! I was waiting for something useful and constructive to read in this thread. It's about time.









SUVW, shall we drive down this weekend?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_lol.
did i mention i'm single?
...
edit: i'll start accepting resumes in August. please have them ready before you contact me.
...


No, I thought you had a bf.
I shall start working on my resume now.
I presume you'll want a Touareg section listing displacement, mods and mileage?
Don't suppose you'd be interested in moving to sunny, warm Florida? (oh...and no bugs here. none. ever. nada.)


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
SUVW, shall we drive down this weekend?









Geez, Spock. I wish you'd made the suggestion earlier. I'd love to but it appears the local strip joint has lapdances at 10% off this weekend and as I am sure you -- and anyone -- can understand, no one would want to miss that...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Geez, Spock. I wish you'd made the suggestion earlier. I'd love to but it appears the local strip joint has lapdances at 10% off this weekend and as I am sure you -- and anyone -- can understand, no one would want to miss that...









Well that is probably a better deal. You will have to tell me where. I have to also stop at the bank to get a stack of $1 and $5 bills as well as some $10 and $20s.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Well that is probably a better deal. You will have to tell me where. I have to also stop at the bank to get a stack of $1 and $5 bills as well as some $10 and $20s.









It even gets better. I am sure it's negotiable. Might even get it down another percent or two. (Just think of the savings) They love it when you do that. Pure class, all the way. That's me, baby.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
SUVW, shall we drive down this weekend?









What would be better than having a bunch of 'eggs sorrounded and being washed by beautiful women? And just keep in mind I'm the guy with the hose, so I'll be controlling where the water goes...


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Geez, Spock. I wish you'd made the suggestion earlier. I'd love to but it appears the local strip joint has lapdances at 10% off this weekend and as I am sure you -- and anyone -- can understand, no one would want to miss that...









I don't think you'll find cheaper lap dances than some of the strp clubs in Newark







Problem is your t-reg might not be there when you're done















Meat


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
I don't think you'll find cheaper lap dances than some of the strp clubs in Newark







Problem is your t-reg might not be there when you're done















Meat

My passat was stolen in front of my parents' house








True though, there are some "value" lapdances around here. Just had my best friend's bachelor party and none of our cars got stolen though. (egg, tl, bmw).


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (MiguelT)*


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Well that is probably a better deal. You will have to tell me where. I have to also stop at the bank to get a stack of $1 and $5 bills as well as some $10 and $20s.









You guys don't need to go to Newark or over to SUVW's (CT places http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
Collect your funds and come on up to the Mardi Gras in Springfield, one of the finest such places in existence. A place so good you don't even need a lap dance. Its hands down the best value for your $1 in America, "$5's and $10s" you could be saving those for a V10 upgrade or the next mod.
You can't compare until you've been there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anytime anyone wants to have a mini-NE-Touareg rally there, just give me a IM, PM, or start a new Thread! 1st round of pitchers is on me.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
You guys don't need to go to Newark or over to SUVW's (CT places http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
Collect your funds and come on up to the Mardi Gras in Springfield, one of the finest such places in existence. A place so good you don't even need a lap dance. Its hands down the best value for your $1 in America, "$5's and $10s" you could be saving those for a V10 upgrade or the next mod.
You can't compare until you've been there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anytime anyone wants to have a mini-NE-Touareg rally there, just give me a IM, PM, or start a new Thread! 1st round of pitchers is on me.

I truly mentioned this in jest (hoping to get a rise out of the likes of the Spocks of the world). But to add my two cents to this extremely serious, important and far-reaching subject... I utter one word:
Montreal.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
edit: i'll start accepting resumes in August. please have them ready before you contact me.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is there an interview process? Does it involve a driving critique?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_I truly mentioned this in jest (hoping to get a rise out of the likes of the Spocks of the world). But to add my two cents to this extremely serious, important and far-reaching subject... I utter one word:
Montreal. 

That's one hell of a word and has all sorts of implications.








Like I said before, you can't compare until you've been there, just cross the state border for a few


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
I truly mentioned this in jest (hoping to get a rise out of the likes of the Spocks of the world). But to add my two cents to this extremely serious, important and far-reaching subject... I utter one word:
Montreal. 

UNREAL.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Went there a few times as a child/teen. Made a trip last year for the first time as an adult on a non-business related bachelor party that inlcuded:
Paintball
Steak
Leafs vs. Habs game
Other adult activity
Gambling
WOW....








If the damn casino wasn't 30-45min away I would say that Montreal is better than Vegas.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

page 14 is mine!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I want to be a contributor to this thread!!!!!!
Congrats Spock, for the car!!!!!!!!! I like how the color of the car matches with everything (roof rack included). Mine has Anthracite interior too and I love it.
And, speaking about how old are the ones who buy this car, in Spain the younger Treg owner that I saw was about 45 years old... IT'S SO EXPENSIVE that only a minority can afford it... here in the States only the ones who can appreciate its combination of refinement and sheer capability, the impressive detail and the really top-notch interior can choose it







We are the ones!!!!!!!
Congrats again in this 14th. page!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_If the damn casino wasn't 30-45min away I would say that Montreal is better than Vegas.

Their casino is the worst! Its glory was fading when I first went there as a teen, and has seriously degraded since then.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (SERVICEMANGLER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SERVICEMANGLER* »_THIS IS THE END OF THIS THREAD?


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Not yet. We haven't beaten the official feedback thread yet. 









Beaten it in pages and posts. . . views are still a long way off.
BC, got any other secrets to taunt us with?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_page 14 is mine!

Damn you!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
Damn you!









i'll race you to page 15!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: This Thread*

This is the first thread that I've ever particpated in that I have turned OFF email notification. You guys are insane!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: This Thread (bravocharlie)*

hey, speak for yourself!


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
it's nice, new and clean.

Just clean? or clean, clean!?
(I wonder how many will really get that joke).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
Just clean? or clean, clean!?
(I wonder how many will really get that joke).

however it is, just remember she likes to flick a button to get it all started


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
Just clean? or clean, clean!?
(I wonder how many will really get that joke).























neither... it's "CLEEEEEEAAAAAAAAN".


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Spock, did you install the keyless start yet? Are you getting the new console piece with the extra hole or are you drilling it? More important, when is mine getting done? Did you lower your new Egg yet?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

No. Buying from Germany. When the entire issue is resolved. On day 1.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_






















neither... it's "CLEEEEEEAAAAAAAAN".

Makes it much easier to flick the button to get it started...


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: This Thread (bravocharlie)*

Why? This way I can read the responses on my Blackberry while in boring meetings


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
...neither... it's "CLEEEEEEAAAAAAAAN".

Oh yah...! Did I mention that if you moved to Florida you'd get to ride (safely) on those fat rims of yours ALL year long?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

What issues remain to be resolved?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Why the light arounf the button isn't working.

_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_What issues remain to be resolved?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I thought I read that is resolved. (And didn't I tell you that one omission on the dash was a lighted ring around the ignition cylinder?) My acura legend had one, my wife's Highlander has one, etc.
I thought somebody posted a link to pictures that said "the last two show the lighted ring." But when I looked, I didn't see it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Come on Mark, follow the thread. Orttaug's light is working but the three that meat has arranged are not working. It seems like it could be a grounding issue but until meat gets his working, the issue isn't resolved.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Come on Mark, follow the thread. Orttaug's light is working but the three that meat has arranged are not working. It seems like it could be a grounding issue but until meat gets his working, the issue isn't resolved.

Meat also arranges marriages. And rubouts, according to BC. I wonder if those work


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
Meat also arranges marriages. And rubouts, according to BC. I wonder if those work









Rubouts yes. I don't get involved in marriages though, too messy








I'll post an update in the keyless thread on what I've found so far.
Meat


_Modified by meatster at 11:39 PM 6-18-2004_


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (meatster)*

im new to this thread and i must say, its so anti-climactic that the "big secret" was just that spock got a v10 tdi. nevertheless, congrats on getting the new treg. im green with envy. see...


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw12* »_im new to this thread and i must say, its so anti-climactic that the "big secret" was just that spock got a v10 tdi. 

Not to Spock.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Not to Spock.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(my attempt to post whore tonight)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(my attempt to post whore tonight)

Good to see you posting. Missed you yesterday.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Good to see you posting. Missed you yesterday.

in my attempt to make Cantonese guys better looking, i got plastered at the club... and my psycho boss called at 9am to see if i can go in this weekend to file some papers for her.


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Not to Spock.

oh, ok. well, whoever it was, congratulations.
im still green with envy though


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw12* »_
oh, ok. well, whoever it was


Boy, you got some learnin' to do. (This ain't your your Captain Kirk's Spock...)


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Spock, did you install the keyless start yet? Are you getting the new console piece with the extra hole or are you drilling it? More important, when is mine getting done? Did you lower your new Egg yet?

drilling an empty center console, kewl........ok, I'm a sophmoric dog" so kill me


----------

